# Raccoons



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We don't have raccoons over here as you may well know. I've seen them called in by day with a mojo critter and foxpro caller which looks fantastic fun! Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

The raccoons come to the calls really well. The raccoons are not what we are hunting for anymore being hides are down but I had one come in to a hand call last night.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Do you not shoot them anyway for the damage they do to bird nests etc?


----------



## jas41 (Nov 12, 2010)

raccoon come in pretty good when calling, i've just started this year calling raccoon during the day and its a blast. If they don't charge in the hang out of there hole and look at ya.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've seen it on youtube and it does look good fun. I almost want to release some over here!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes it does look like fun...they can be aggresive and charge. We generally hunt them at night by hounds and tree them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Mattuk, generally my neighbor has a whole barn full I can ship to you. They're nothing but a headache for me on my farm. More like giant rats but a real blast to shoot.







*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats sounds good bones44 but we've got enough trouble with grey squirrels let alone releasing raccoon's! Your in Michigan, do you know of Mike Adams from the www.upnorthjournal.com, they have a podcast as well?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No,can't say that I do. There are alot of great outdoor programs and such in Michigan. Hard to keep up with everyone. Good luck on those squirrels. We have tons of them too. They're great for introducing the kids to the outdoors to start hunting.


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

It is a blast , (becarefull ) they are very agressive, ask my kid ..... he ended up in a fist fight with one.. it got ontop of him before he new it and after beating it he shot it...old dad sorry to say was laughing so hard he wasnt much help.. duing the rut they are really angry for some reason.. lots of raccoon stories ...... they are really fun and every barn around here has a bunch living their in the winter... good luck get a raccoon squauler call and get ready........


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey...you might think they would be fun to have around....that is untill your neighbors found out you were the one who introduced them. You would then be tied to a stake and the fire set...or the giloteen ( sp ? ).

Better to just stop over hear and shoot some of ours.


----------

